
A Chinese JavaScript framework that aims to challenge JQuery - frostnovazzz
https://github.com/drduan/minggeJS/blob/pr/95/README_en.md
======
nostrademons
Aren't they about 5 years late? JQuery was an absolute lifesaver when we had
to deal with IE5.5 and IE6, there was no querySelectorAll, the event model was
different in IE vs. the rest of the world, many CSS properties had to be
prefixed, and the box model was all screwed up. All of those are fixed in
modern browsers, and most of the time you don't need JQuery at all.

------
lollipop25
> I had never use jQUERY before because I hate JQUERY badly.

Not entirely sure why he hates it if he hasn't used it. Clearly a sign of NIH
syndrome gone wild.

> How about start an new one JQUERY that using my mind.

Obviously this guy hasn't heard of neither Zepto
([http://zeptojs.com/](http://zeptojs.com/)) nor Cheerio
([https://cheeriojs.github.io/cheerio/](https://cheeriojs.github.io/cheerio/)).

> BTW, MingGeJs works with IE 6, 7 and 8 very well.

Isn't that why jQuery still has the 1.x.x release
([https://blog.jquery.com/2013/04/18/jquery-2-0-released/](https://blog.jquery.com/2013/04/18/jquery-2-0-released/))?
And even the upcoming 3.x.x release plans to put back compatibility as a
"compat" release ([https://blog.jquery.com/2015/07/13/jquery-3-0-and-jquery-
com...](https://blog.jquery.com/2015/07/13/jquery-3-0-and-jquery-
compat-3-0-alpha-versions-released/)) instead of a separate version (1 being
backwards, 2 being the no-IE).

Also, who uses IE 6-8? IE8 EOL is January 2016
([https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/lifecycle?p1=13418](https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/lifecycle?p1=13418)). Microsoft is not even looking back at IE9 and 10.

> MingGeJS has a huge and distant goal that means taking over half of users of
> JQUERY in the whole world.

Good luck with that. jQuery has been around since 2006
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JQuery](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JQuery)).
That's almost 10 years (at the time of writing) of accumulated knowledge,
testing and patience from people around the world. Compare that to the 10 days
(at the time of writing) life of that library.

